# Wood grain steering wheels



## Little Gilbert (May 17, 2010)

What brand did you go with? And why? Theres a local guy around where I'm at who's selling kemper whood wheels, I looked them up and even went to go check them out, they look good, is there anything specific I should be looking for? Does anyone own one of these kemper brand wheels? If so can you let me know what you think, and also pics if you can post them would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## 85Caprice (Apr 1, 2011)

Ive heard good things bout kemper wheels. Personlly, ive used Grant. I had one their GT wheels. It was wood wit the 3point metal center. I got it cuz i liked the look of it, it went good wit the interior n the car. I painted the centrr black to better match my dash n stuff. I dont have a pic but ill see if i can get one. If it helps, iits the same wheel as in the general lee in the duks of hazard remake


----------



## 85Caprice (Apr 1, 2011)

Ive heard good things bout kemper wheels. Personlly, ive used Grant. I had one their GT wheels. It was wood wit the 3point metal center. I got it cuz i liked the look of it, it went good wit the interior n the car. I painted the centrr black to better match my dash n stuff. I dont have a pic but ill see if i can get one. If it helps, iits the same wheel as in the general lee in the duks of hazard remake


----------



## 85Caprice (Apr 1, 2011)

this the one i had, except the wood part was alil lighter and i painted the center black


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

http://www.raptorsteeringwheels.com/index.htm

these are cheap, not sure of quality but good selection


----------



## Little Gilbert (May 17, 2010)

Yeah I'm familiar with the grant wheels, they're pretty nice. I've seen one raptor wheel before, but I'm skeptical of them still, I do like the kemper wood wheels, they're nice and very well priced. I've never had a wood wheel before so I really don't know what to look for. But I'll more then likely go with kemper since I've already seen them in person.


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

I bought a flaming river wheel, navigator series. I love it. Haven't heard about the kemper wheel.


----------

